# Recharging A/c ?



## uspo87 (Sep 7, 2003)

Looking to recharge my A/C this year have no cold air. I know there are kits out to do this. Is it dfficult to do and what kind of kit should I get, or should I have it professionaly done?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

With an R-134 system I would get it done at a shop so they can evacuate and then recharge the system. It gets out all the old oil and freon and they can check for leaks as well.

Troy


----------



## uspo87 (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks Troy so I take it one can't do that them selfves?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

uspo87 said:


> Thanks Troy so I take it one can't do that them selfves?


 You can with some of the kits I have seen available but you will most likely not be able to remove much of the old stuff and you run the risk of overcharging (and overpressurizing) the system as well. That is why I recommend taking it to a shop.

Troy


----------



## Devil Man (May 4, 2004)

and dont be suprised to find out how much it is to have it charged, and you know if it doesnt have any, than more than likey means you have a leak somewhere. hope for the best though, and i would take it to a shop.


----------

